
Sony built an IoT chip with a 60 mile range - kentms
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/28/sony-built-an-iot-chip-with-a-60-mile-range/
======
kstenerud
Ublock blocks this link because it forwards you through an advertising.com
link

~~~
anfilt
Same... not interested because of that.

------
vsskanth
I wonder why they went with their own proprietary network as opposed to
lorawan. Would be good to know what they found lacking. Probably the range due
to 915 mhz fcc power limits. 60 miles is very impressive. Also couldn't figure
out the data rate.

This will be useful for smaller mines which don't have the funds to install
expensive 2.4 ghz mesh nodes to track and route their trucks.

~~~
rathel
My internal cynic would say that "Not Invented Here" syndrome is still alive
at Sony.

------
mcdevilkiller
We should kill FM Radio stations already and use the frequency for these kind
of things. The range and data-rates are excellent and the power consumption is
low. If you want to listen to music or the news while in your car, LTE is
cheaper than ever.

~~~
zaarn
In your country maybe but in others not so much and conflicting with the FM
radio will kill this application there.

AM radio isn't dead either despite being barely used. Good luck though.

(By my own experience, the power consumption isn't that great for FM
modulation, you want the frequency range, not the modulation)

~~~
dTal
>FM modulation

Why so wordy? You can abbreviate this to FMM :p

~~~
zaarn
FMM modulation?

------
lancewiggs
Taggle.com.au did this years ago, with similar range. They now use the
technology to drive remote water meter reading in Australia. The hard bit is
the receivers, plucking very low signals out of a lot of noise.

------
rendall
As an aside, the "Oath family" is not in my opinion GDPR compliant. Burying
opt-out at least 4 pages down (I don't know, I never found the actual opt-out
page) in obscurantist language is a dark pattern.

